# hx of ulcerative colitis w/findings of colitis



## momo2 (Apr 10, 2013)

Need Help!

pt is coming in as a follow-up colonoscopy for hx of ulcerative colitis. the findings were ulcerative colitis.

Would the colding be as follows:

V12.79, 556.9

or 
V76.51, V12.79 (for hx of dig disease) and 556.9?

Thanks for any help...just started coding colonoscopies and just want to make sure I'm doing correctly.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Apr 11, 2013)

By definition, a "hx of" means that the patient _had_ the problem and no longer is being treated, or the problem is resolved.  With UC and Crohn's, they (probably) still have it, so the 556.9 would be the most appropriate.  
However...
It's been my experience that this scenario may depend on the payers' guidelines.  Some payers will allow patient's with UC to have a surveillance colonoscopy every two years and cover it under their preventative benefits. In those cases, you may be instructed to submit the claim with a screening or preventative code as primary. (With supporting documentation).


----------

